# Dinner Tonight: Salmon in Pepper Crust



## FryBoy (Jun 3, 2011)

I got this simple but delicious recipe from a _Gourmet Magazine_ cookbook entitled _In Short Order._ It's been a favorite of ours for several years. I'm making it again tonight with steamed broccolini and roasted yams so I thought I would post it for your consideration. Of course, if you don't like black pepper, this isn't for you, although cooking does make pepper milder, even the Talamanca del Caribe black I'm using tonight (from PepperPassion.com -- no longer available but I have a stash). 

_*SALMON IN PEPPER CRUST
*_
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
1 Large Garlic Clove (Mashed to a Paste)
2 Teaspoons Fresh Lemon Juice
1 Teaspoon Sugar
2 6-Ounce Salmon Fillets, Skinned (optional)
4 Teaspoons Coarsely Ground Black Pepper
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil

1. In a sealable plastic bag combine soy sauce, garlic, lemon juice,
and sugar; mix well.

2. Add salmon, shake to coat well, squeeze all the air out of bag and
seal it; let salmon marinate in refrigerator for 30 minutes, turning
bag over once or twice.

3. Remove salmon from the bag and pat it dry; discard marinade.

4. Press 2 teaspoons of the black pepper onto each piece of salmon,
coating it thoroughly on all four sides.

5. Heat the olive oil in a heavy cast iron skillet over moderately high heat until
it is hot but not smoking.

6. Saute the salmon for 2 minutes on each side (8 minutes total for
each piece), or until it just flakes.

7. Transfer the salmon with to paper towels and let it drain for 30
seconds.

8. Serve with lemon or lime wedges.

Serves 2.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 3, 2011)

nice. that's very similar to one of my recipes. definitely tasty! i always do mine really rare, and then have to cook my girlfriend's through, but s'okay.


----------



## Craig (Jun 6, 2011)

I tried this last night, it was delish, thanks.

Your broccolini looks suspiciously like asparagus. I went with asparagus and fiddleheads on the side.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks both delicious and easy. (Nice pics too!) I think I might have to give it a shot in the next few days!


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Craig said:


> I tried this last night, it was delish, thanks.
> 
> Your broccolini looks suspiciously like asparagus. I went with asparagus and fiddleheads on the side.


Old photo.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting! My roommate just got a bunch of salmon that he wants me to cook, but since I'm not a big seafood fan (yeah, I know...) I don't know any good recipes. I think I'll give this a shot, but I'm going to do it on a cedar plank on my Big Green Egg instead.


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 6, 2011)

The cedar plank won't give you the crust that you get from a CI pan.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 6, 2011)

FryBoy said:


> The cedar plank won't give you the crust that you get from a CI pan.


 
Thanks for that reply, I didn't even think about that. I may just go with something simple salt, pepper and lemon because they do want it done over a fire.


----------



## Craig (Jun 7, 2011)

You could always just toss your pan on the bbq. "Best" of both worlds.

The crust is what made this when I tried it. I left the skin on my salmon, but next time I'm taking it off to optimize the crusting.


----------



## Jay (Jun 7, 2011)

Lovely, even if I think you may have had your pan a bit too hot. Don't get me wrong- I'm all for super intense heat for blackening, grilling, etc, but you have to be careful about burning any spices. Looks as if you nailed it pretty good. :thumbsup:

Salmon is my favorite fish. Not only is it very tasty, it lends itself to a wide range of cooking methods. It excels in steaming, grilling, and pan searing.


----------



## MadMel (Jun 7, 2011)

I actually haven't had steamed salmon but I like mine poached


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 7, 2011)

Kyle said:


> Thanks for that reply, I didn't even think about that. I may just go with something simple salt, pepper and lemon because they do want it done over a fire.


 Nothing wrong with that! Grilled salmon is great -- but different from this recipe.


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 7, 2011)

Jay said:


> Lovely, even if I think you may have had your pan a bit too hot. Don't get me wrong- I'm all for super intense heat for blackening, grilling, etc, but you have to be careful about burning any spices. Looks as if you nailed it pretty good. :thumbsup:
> 
> Salmon is my favorite fish. Not only is it very tasty, it lends itself to a wide range of cooking methods. It excels in steaming, grilling, and pan searing.


 It blackens pretty quickly because of the sugar. Cooks quickly, too, so a hot pan is essential for developing the crust, and if it's not hot enough, the fish will get too done before the outside gets nice and crusty -- but you're right that too hot can be a problem, too.


----------



## Jay (Jun 7, 2011)

FryBoy said:


> It blackens pretty quickly because of the sugar. Cooks quickly, too, so a hot pan is essential for developing the crust, and if it's not hot enough, the fish will get too done before the outside gets nice and crusty -- but you're right that too hot can be a problem, too.


 
I loves me some blackened salmon. :thumbsup2:

Not too many fish can handle both the aggressive heat of searing or grilling and the delicate processes of poaching and steaming.

When blackening, I like to keep the cast iron out on the grill- saves trips from the fire department and marriages.


----------



## Jay (Jun 7, 2011)

MadMel said:


> I actually haven't had steamed salmon but I like mine poached


 
Steaming is even easier than poaching- you can't screw up the temp. Bamboo steamers are amazing- you can steam the fish on a plate or on a piece of lettuce/cabbage.

Hmmm. Not one mention of Salmon en Papillote.


----------

